# Complaints about the Taurus Judge



## leroypcoltrane (Jul 23, 2010)

I apologize for not being on the subject but I have never posted anything before. I had complaints about the Taurus Judge and wanted to know if anyone else has had a similar problem. I bought the low end model, the Judge, for around 525.00 and have had only problems with it. I have sent it to the gunsmith where I bought the gun and it has also been sent back to the manufacturer to try to fix without success. The thumb release freezes solid after shooting anywhere from 3-5 times. Then you are finished firing it until the next temporary fix. I've used the correct ammunition, the 2.5 inch .410 shell, and the correct .45 cal rounds. The company will not consider making it right by replacing the gun. They will at least look at it and they offer to repair it, but I guess it doesn't matter to them if they have to fix it 500 times. This particular gun is a lemon, and after 3 separate thumb release jamming episodes, I can't imagine that it is fixable. I've never heard of this happening with any other Taurus Judge. I suppose I am the only fool in America that has a Taurus Judge Lemon. Is this normal for firearm companies to refuse to replace an obviously defective product.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Give me enough information to show Taurus I'm talking about your gun (but not TOO much info) and I'll send them a letter asking why they won't make it right. Several people I know are considering a Judge, including myself, and this is the type of thing that can make us all think of something else.


----------



## helitom (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a Judge, put about 200 rounds through it before I had to send it back to Taurus because the cylinder became loose and I was peeling lead from the frame around the barrel. Got it back 3 mo later, slightly tighter but after 100 rnds or so, same problem, plus the cylinder would fall off the frame when I tipped it down to load it. This time my gun dealer fixed it: replaced some springs and tightened some screws. I shot 10 rds each of .410 and .45; the last 5 .410 cases wouldn't eject normally. I had to push the ejector rod with a piece of wood to get them out. I reloaded with my normal defense mix of .410 and .45 . Later, I unloaded the gun to show it to a friend, and when I tipped it down to reload --the cylinder fell off !! Now, I'm really fed up with this gun! It's okay if you only want to shoot 10 rounds, clean it and put it away, but for normal shooting it just doesn't hold together.


----------



## gold2436 (Oct 12, 2010)

My wife purchasted a Taurus judge pubic defender, what a big disapointment. The cylinder had play at lock up in three of its slots, also the cylinder did not line up with the barrel at two of the slots. She sent it for repair and got it back the same way she sent it. After checking into several other models at gun shops I found the same problems with two out of ten.
Now I don't claim to know everything about guns, but when people tell me this is a very fine hand gun I can only wonder what they are talking about. 
James Carlisle


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

I have not owned a Judge, but really do like them.

I owned a Taurus Beretta 92 copy. The adjustable sights were crooked, sent it back and they came back replaced and crooked. Never went back to Taurus. Own(ed) Glocks/XDs/S&W/Buck/Rugers/Sig. The XD45 shot low from the factory like 8" low. I sent it back and they replaced the slide stop spring and its dead on now. I have no idea how the slide stop spring could alter POI. I think they did somthing else. Regardless customer service was top notch.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

It's shameful, but if you want to read more complaints about Taurus' handgun, go to their own website.
There won't be any Taurus weapons in my house. :shake: 
www.taurusarmed.net/forums/index.php

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In my younger days I owned several Taurus handguns, and in my experience Taurus quality is at best inconsistent. Some will come out of the box as reliable & accurate as anything, the next will be so lousy & defect ridden that it makes a guy wonder how it was allowed out of the factory. I also found their customer service to be hit or miss as well. For those reasons I quit fiddling with Taurus...


----------

